

In Memory of Jim Weirich [video] - ericmathison
http://confreaks.com/videos/3072-imjw2014-goodbye-jim

======
Bjoern
[https://github.com/jimweirich/wyriki/commit/d28fac7f18aeacb0...](https://github.com/jimweirich/wyriki/commit/d28fac7f18aeacb00d8ad3460a0a5a901617c2d4)

------
auvi
I attended one of Jim's many presentations, came to know that he created Rake.
RIP.

------
morazow
and GEMA hits .. Can not watch this in Germany because of SME-music content.

~~~
milesf
There's a link to the original video:

[https://ia700606.us.archive.org/33/items/GoodbyeJim/Goodbye%...](https://ia700606.us.archive.org/33/items/GoodbyeJim/Goodbye%20Jim.mp4)

------
hatFolk
Touching.

